# I have a giant



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

And am the first to post on this board.
I don't really have much else to say... but stay tuned and I'll let you guys know how the broken fork saga turns out.


----------



## GeekRoadie (Dec 27, 2001)

*I have a giant, too (test)*

Hmm, a little different in here...


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

*TCR Once owner (October 03)*

Did not get to ride much of the new bike in 03, looking forward to many miles in 04 when I finally beat this IT band injury ( no ridding for the past 3 months)


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

*We should hook up for a ride...*

If this snow ever goes away... Hard to imagine there is actually pavement burried somewhere under there.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

*Definitely, if it ever stops snowing.*



Frith said:


> If this snow ever goes away... Hard to imagine there is actually pavement burried somewhere under there.


How do you post a title and no message


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

Well you guys its Ottawa here (and a TCR Composite1 Owner as well).

Have to say it's enjoyable seeing Toronto get 25cms of snow when we got 5.

How you guys managing without your usual brown winter landscape. When you see white think of your capital city.

Just started spinning classes (had never done it before). Did it three days in a row, 1st day and today was Greg who was leader. Did his best to kill me.


----------

